# Flash drive showing 2GB instead of 8G



## surinder (Aug 4, 2010)

Guys I'm using Sandisk cruzer micro 8 Gb drive since a year ago few days back I had to use it as a HDD regenerator bootable drive so it may has been formatted in FAT by the software since then it is showing only 2GB working space instead of 8G so what to do please guide me. 
Thanks.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 4, 2010)

use ntfs for 8gb pen drive
fat cant use more than 2-4gb


----------



## surinder (Aug 4, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> use ntfs for 8gb pen drive
> fat cant use more than 2-4gb


Yes i converted its formation into FAT32 but no success I even done NTFS but no success there either.


----------



## srikrishnan (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry Friends,

I am new to this forum, just now I registered. I am not able to find how to create new posts. Can anybody help me?

Thanks,
Srikrishnan


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 4, 2010)

surinder said:


> Guys I'm using Sandisk cruzer micro 8 Gb drive since a year ago few days back I had to use it as a HDD regenerator bootable drive so it may has been formatted in FAT by the software since then it is showing only 2GB working space instead of 8G so what to do please guide me.
> Thanks.


I'm assuming you use Windows.

Goto the Disk Management and delete all partitions from the Flash Drive (for help see here: How to use Disk Management to configure basic disks in Windows XP That's for Windows XP and is pretty much the same for other versions).

Be very careful that you are deleting partitions off your Flash drive and NOT your hard disk.

Once you are done with that, the drive would have unpartitioned and unformatted space. Just right click and create one (or more) partitions(s) as per your wish. You should be able to see the whole of 8GB then.


----------

